# Is there any English version of the 13th Pokemon Movie



## naved.islam14 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just read a topic about the 14th Pokemon Movie so is there any English version of the 13th Pokemon Movie?
BTW: I find the Pokemon Movies pretty boring but I have nothing to do at the moment.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that the Zoroark one? I believe it was shown on Cartoon Network earlier this year, so there's probably an illegal torrent floating around somewhere, but since we don't condone that sort of thing here, the DVD doesn't come out in any English-speaking country until the UK version is released at the end of next month.

If you mean the Black/White one, that apparently just got released a week or two ago in Japan, so no.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 26, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Is that the Zoroark one? I believe it was shown on Cartoon Network earlier this year, so there's probably an illegal torrent floating around somewhere, but since we don't condone that sort of thing here, the DVD doesn't come out in any English-speaking country until the UK version is released at the end of next month.
> 
> If you mean the Black/White one, that apparently just got released a week or two ago in Japan, so no.


Yeah, I meant the Zoroark one, since it won't come out in English till the end of the next month I'll just try to download. Thanks


----------



## prowler (Jul 26, 2011)

Unless the DVD/Blu-ray has been released, nobody will sub it.

I'm assuming you're talking about these two
Double edit: It's also kinda funny how they released two movies. MILK


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

So.. instead of watching *good* movies, you decide that you want to watch a horrible one because you're bored. Try watching a better film instead. Just a suggestion, instead of having to endure a mind-numbing cash-in for an hour and a half.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 26, 2011)

F*****pokemon watch the Lion King (it's old i know but good )


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2011)

Try watching Frost/Nixon.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Try watching Frost/Nixon.


Frost/Nixon is a brilliant movie, though I wonder why it's what you chose to recommend. Oh well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For animated movies, just go with a Miyazaki, Disney Renaissance (except Pocahontas) or Pixar (except Cars 2) film, you can't go wrong. You just cant.


----------

